# Whistleblower



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Your one stop shop for all matters under the historic “Whistleblower” scandal of the Donald Trump presidency.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Those with any desire to read the complaint (its only 7 pages for God’s sake) will know the Whistleblower (“WB”) is no flake, and had lawyers assist in drafting the complaint.

WB had about 7-9 sources inside the WH and intel community, so most if not all of the complaint is actually hearsay.  Those sources are the “spies” the Trump has publicly called to be identified and shot. 

The complaint is therefore a roadmap of how Trump sought (1) to use a foreign government to interfere in the 2020 election, and (2) the WH cover up of that interference.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

*Even the Primates know you're full of " Schiff ".....

Try the TRUTH for once.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 290374, member: 2987"

Those with any desire to read the complaint (its only 7 pages for God’s sake) 
will know the Whistleblower (“WB”) is no flake, and had lawyers
assist in drafting the complaint.

WB had about 7-9 sources inside the WH and intel community, 
so most if not all of the complaint is actually hearsay. 
Those sources are the “spies” the Trump has publicly called to 
be identified and shot.

The complaint is therefore a roadmap of how Trump sought 
*** (1) to use a foreign government to interfere in the 2020 election, and 
****** (2) the WH cover up of that interference.

/QUOTE

**  To expose Obama/HRC/Biden & Co. Criminal conduct and *
*prevent it from happening again....*

*** To make aware to OUR CURRENT intelligence community *
*the fact that the previous administration has now twice *
*attempted a coup on a duly elected sitting President.*

*Sickening.....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 290374, member: 2987"
> 
> Those with any desire to read the complaint (its only 7 pages for God’s sake)
> will know the Whistleblower (“WB”) is no flake, and had lawyers
> ...


Feel free to discover all you’d like about your silly distraction conspiracy.

Rudy’s already doing a bang up job.  The best comic relief since, well, Comic Relief.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Feel free to discover all you’d like about your
> silly distraction conspiracy.
> *Nothing " Silly " about Criminal/Treasonous acts by the *
> *previous administration.....stop peeing on the rails and*
> ...


*Go take notes from Dave Chappelle ....he's kickin it...*

*Your BS you keep tappin into the keyboard is *
*nauseatingly lame....I mean try another playbook or*
*something.....stand back and look at what you post.*
*Low intellect puke is a good description.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

*Even Juicy " Smoulette " had better material than you and his routine stunk....*
*Got him fired/dumped/let go - how ever you want to term it -  didn't it...!*
*Not even Camel Toes or Booker " T " and the Cronies would stick by him..........*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 28, 2019)

Three specific federal crimes are cited in the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (IGIC) letter to the Director of National Security (DNI) that accompanies the whistleblower (WB) complaint. 

1.  Prohibition of a foreign national to aiding in a federal election. 52 USC 30121(a)(1)(A).

2. Prohibition by a person from soliciting aid from a foreign national to a federal election. 52 USC 30121(a)(2). 

3. Prohibition of a senior US public official from seeking foreign assistance to interfere or influence a federal election is a serious abuse of power under 50 USC 3033(k)(5)(G)(i).

The undisputed fact is Trump solicited aid toward his election campaign from Zelenskyy, as evidenced in the call record of July 25, 2019, released by the White House.

Developing evidence of a cover up of these crimes is the hiding of the call record in a national security server.

Anyone who has read and comprehended the 16 pages that comprise the WB complaint, the IGIC letter, and the July 25, 2019 call record would know this. 

Anyone too lazy or partisan to read these documents has no credibility to opine in the merits of the present impeachment inquiry.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Three specific federal crimes are cited in the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (IGIC) letter to the Director of National Security (DNI) that accompanies the whistleblower (WB) complaint.
> 
> 1.  Prohibition of a foreign national to aiding in a federal election. 52 USC 30121(a)(1)(A).
> 
> ...


"Son of a Bitch, he got fired".


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks like the crazies are running for cover. I hope Giuliani keeps going on TV. America is awakening from its brief Trump nightmare, where the idiots took over. The rule of law returns.
As for all those who said "you've just been mad since the election," the answer is of course! A guy who calls Mexican immigrants "racist," who tells people at rallies to hit protesters and he'll pay their legal fees, who provably received assistance from Russians, who attacks the FBI, who calls Nazis "fine people," for sure needs to go. And there was no doubt that this guy was a crook, because he never had ethics and he was a rich daddy's boy who was never punished for breaking the rules. Pretty basic stuff.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Looks like the crazies are running for cover. I hope Giuliani keeps going on TV. America is awakening from its brief Trump nightmare, where the idiots took over. The rule of law returns.
> As for all those who said "you've just been mad since the election," the answer is of course! A guy who calls Mexican immigrants "racist," who tells people at rallies to hit protesters and he'll pay their legal fees, who provably received assistance from Russians, who attacks the FBI, who calls Nazis "fine people," for sure needs to go. And there was no doubt that this guy was a crook, because he never had ethics and he was a rich daddy's boy who was never punished for breaking the rules. Pretty basic stuff.


Rudy is always entertaining.  Well, perhaps not to the t supporters in the WH who are stuck with cleaning up his unplanned messes.


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Rudy is always entertaining.
> Well, perhaps not to the t supporters in the
> WH who are stuck with cleaning up his unplanned messes.


*How's it feel to " Parrot " the Lying MSM/Liberal narrative*
*that is heading the country full steam towards Civil War....*
*I hope you do a self evaluation before your " Circus " ride is*
*complete....*


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How's it feel to " Parrot " the Lying MSM/Liberal narrative*
> *that is heading the country full steam towards Civil War....*
> *I hope you do a self evaluation before your " Circus " ride is*
> *complete....*


Hey Nutjob, let's make a bet on how many die in the "civil war," you hysteric. I say zero; what say you?


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Nutjob, let's make a bet on how many die in
> the "civil war," you hysteric. I say zero; what say you?


*You really have a problem with reading comprehension *
*don't you....I've urged you many times to go back to school..*
*Once again I am invoking that statement...*

*Go back to school " Messy "..........*


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You really have a problem with reading comprehension *
> *don't you....I've urged you many times to go back to school..*
> *Once again I am invoking that statement...*
> 
> *Go back to school " Messy "..........*


You didn’t answer my question. How many will die in the “civil war” you reference?


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Let's all give a cheer for the subpoena power of Congress in our republic!


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Let's all give a cheer for the subpoena power of Congress in our republic!


And they finally figured out they can depose witnesses rather than call them before committees en banc.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And they finally figured out they can depose witnesses rather than call them before committees en banc.


Or have them testify in closed session with transcripts released afterward, after identifying information of the witness has been removed.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Let's all give a cheer for the subpoena power of Congress in our republic!


Yay !!


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You really have a problem with reading comprehension *
> *don't you....I've urged you many times to go back to school..*
> *Once again I am invoking that statement...*
> 
> *Go back to school " Messy "..........*


Still on fire !


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> You didn’t answer my question.
> How many will die in the “civil war” you reference?


*You get a solid F for the day...*
*Go back and reread what I posted....Again.*

*Comprehension " Messy "....comprehension.*


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You get a solid F for the day...*
> *Go back and reread what I posted....Again.*
> 
> *Comprehension " Messy "....comprehension.*


Nono:

these are your words.
 "heading the country full steam towards Civil War"

Now I will ask you one more time how many you think will die in this "Civil War" of yours and, if you can't answer, I'm afraid you will lose your privilege of communicating with me.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

Overt Act:

Ukraine: We are almost ready to buy more javalins from the United States for defense purposes. 

Trump: I would like you to do us a favor though ...

Crimes: 

1.  Prohibition of a foreign national to aiding in a federal election. 52 USC 30121(a)(1)(A).

2. Prohibition by a person from soliciting aid from a foreign national to a federal election. 52 USC 30121(a)(2).

3. Prohibition of a senior US public official from seeking foreign assistance to interfere or influence a federal election is a serious abuse of power under 50 USC 3033(k)(5)(G)(i).

None of these three crimes requires a quid pro quo exchange.  Sorry.  I’m tired.  I’m tired of pointing out the obvious.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Overt Act:
> 
> Ukraine: We are almost ready to buy more javalins from the United States for defense purposes.
> 
> ...


Of course you’re tired. And yes, you’re wasting your time.
You don’t really think people like Outlaw or Ricky or Lion have the intellectual capacity to read the above, make inferences, and come to rational conclusions, do you?
They prefer Trump’s nonsense tweets!


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How's it feel to " Parrot " the Lying MSM/Liberal narrative*
> *that is heading the country full steam towards Civil War....*
> *I hope you do a self evaluation before your " Circus " ride is*
> *complete....*


https://www.businesswritingblog.com/business_writing/2010/04/the-overuse-of-quotation-marks.html


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

It gets better and better.
Trump knows he was damaged by the Mueller Report so he even asked Australia for their assistance in finding out how the investigation got started!
Too good.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

Imtired said:


> https://www.businesswritingblog.com/business_writing/2010/04/the-overuse-of-quotation-marks.html


Trying to educate 4nos is futile, Bob.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Trying to educate 4nos is futile, Bob.


nono is a great example of why tigers eat their young.


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Trying to educate 4nos is futile, Bob.


I'm more of a Bobbi than Bob, but ok.  Lol (how did I get the name "Bob" BTW?   Am I missing an inside joke?)


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

Imtired said:


> I'm more of a Bobbi than Bob, but ok.  Lol (how did I get the name "Bob" BTW?   Am I missing an inside joke?)


4nos is the only inside joke here.  As to *“ BOB “*, I refer you to 4nos.


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> 4nos is the only inside joke here.  As to *“ BOB “*, I refer you to 4nos.


Ahh, ok, yes 4nos thinks I'm Bob.   Or should I say "Bob"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course you’re tired. And yes, you’re wasting your time.
> You don’t really think people like Outlaw or Ricky or Lion have the intellectual capacity to read the above, make inferences, and come to rational conclusions, do you?
> They prefer Trump’s nonsense tweets!


Sonovabitch,..he got fired!


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 291113, member: 3299"

Nono:

these are your words.

"heading the country full steam towards Civil War"

Now I will ask you one more time how many you think will die
in this "Civil War" of yours and, if you can't answer, 
I'm afraid you will lose your privilege of communicating with me.

/QUOTE

*How cute...he cut n pasted my words...*

*Now I will tell you once more .....comprehension.
If you can't " Comprehend " the intent you need to
go back to school.
I'm afraid you will lose your privileges on this forum 
of receiving just partial insults. Comprende Ignoramus...
*


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 291113, member: 3299"
> 
> Nono:
> 
> ...


“Civil War” only means one thing in your context. 
I’m afraid you lost your privileges.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Tsk, tsk.
The good guys have the military and the intelligence organizations and today even dickweed McConnell said the Senate will conduct a trial if the House votes to impeach.
Fire drill, indeed!

 In a rare statement released Monday, the inspector general addressed a false claim pushed by Trump and some of his allies on Capitol Hill, including House GOP leader Kevin McCarthy of California and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, that the whistleblower lacked firsthand knowledge of the conduct outlined in the complaint and therefore the allegations were based on "hearsay." But the statement from the inspector general made clear that the whistleblower was not simply communicating secondhand knowledge.


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Tsk, tsk.
> The good guys have the military and the intelligence organizations and today even dickweed McConnell said the Senate will conduct a trial if the House votes to impeach.
> Fire drill, indeed!
> 
> In a rare statement released Monday, the inspector general addressed a false claim pushed by Trump and some of his allies on Capitol Hill, including House GOP leader Kevin McCarthy of California and Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, that the whistleblower lacked firsthand knowledge of the conduct outlined in the complaint and therefore the allegations were based on "hearsay." But the statement from the inspector general made clear that the whistleblower was not simply communicating secondhand knowledge.


Ruh Roh....


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Ruh Roh....


*Ruh Roh...another character of Bob's is being *
*mentally tormented....*


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ruh Roh...another character of Bob's is being *
> *mentally tormented....*


Oh, that reminds me.  Can you explain what this is? You posted it in a prior post that I think was meant as an insult??  Not sure.  I understand that when you have to explain something, like a bad joke, it loses its punch, but do me this one favor (not in a Trump to Ukraine favor way though).   Is this a woman followed by a yellow sink with legs, and a floating eye thing above it?  See! I told you that you were like Kandinsky minus the art part!


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2019)

_





House Republican Leader Kevin McCarthy prepares to speak to the media after unexpectedly dropping out of consideration to be the next Speaker of the House on Capitol Hill in Washington, D.C., on Oct. 8, 2015.

*Trying to defend Trump, GOP leader caught off guard by reality*
09/30/19 08:00AM



House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) occasionally gets into trouble for saying embarrassing things in private. A few years ago, for example, shortly before Donald Trump clinched the Republican Party's presidential nomination, McCarthy told his House GOP colleagues he thought Trump might be on Vladimir Putin's payroll.

But just as problematic for McCarthy is what he says in public. Exactly four years ago yesterday, for example, the California Republican appeared on Fox News and admitted that his party's Benghazi Committee was a political tool intended to hurt Hillary Clinton's presidential election.

Last night, the House Minority Leader appeared on CBS' 60 Minutes to defend the president against the Ukraine scandal, but McCarthy appeared lost when Scott Pelley presented him with basic factual information.

PELLEY: What do you make of this exchange? President Zelensky says, "We are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes." And President Trump replies, "I would like you to do us a favor though."

MCCARTHY: You just added another word.

PELLEY: No, it's in the transcript.

MCCARTHY: He said- "I'd like you to do a favor though"?

PELLEY: Yes, it's in the White House transcript.

At the bottom of page two of the call summary, released by the White House, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky is quoted talking about how eager his country is to receive additional military support from the United States. The very next words out of the American president's mouth, according to the document, are, "I would like you to do us a favor, though."

I don't understand why McCarthy didn't know that. In fact, when the House GOP leader was presented with the now-infamous quote, he reflexively assumed that the CBS News correspondent was engaged in a public deception, "adding another word."
_


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That story above, about McCarthy not knowing the phrase Trump uttered, is what Joe calls “fake news.”


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Oh, that reminds me.  Can you explain what this is? You posted it in a prior post that I think was meant as an insult??  Not sure.  I understand that when you have to explain something, like a bad joke, it loses its punch, but do me this one favor (not in a Trump to Ukraine favor way though).   Is this a woman followed by a yellow sink with legs, and a floating eye thing above it?  See! I told you that you were like Kandinsky minus the art part!
> 
> View attachment 5432


*You're Sad....you're " tired "....*
*go nite nite little Bob.*


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're Sad....you're " tired "....*
> *go nite nite little Bob.*


Was it supposed to be a gif?     I'm not sad though I am sort of tired.  Just went for a 6 mile run in the hills, so it's a good sort of tired.   So you aren't going to explain the attachment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 1, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Was it supposed to be a gif?     I'm not sad though I am sort of tired.  Just went for a 6 mile run in the hills, so it's a good sort of tired.   So you aren't going to explain the attachment?


Nutters don't splain . . . they assume everyone is tuned to the same frequency. They don't get "news" on their channel only directives. The walls of the bubble are thick.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 3, 2019)

“Criminal and impeachable”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters don't splain . . . they assume everyone is tuned to the same frequency. They don't get "news" on their channel only directives. The walls of the bubble are thick.


Rich.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

President Donald Trump charged Thursday without evidence that the pharmaceutical industry was behind House Democrats' impeachment proceedings, suggesting it was payback for his administration's effort to lower drug costs. 

"Lowering the cost of prescription drugs, taking on the pharmaceutical companies, you think that’s easy, it’s not easy. It’s not easy. ... I wouldn’t be surprised if the hoax didn’t come a little bit from some of the people that we’re taking on." Trump said


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> President Donald Trump charged Thursday without evidence that the pharmaceutical industry was behind House Democrats' impeachment proceedings, suggesting it was payback for his administration's effort to lower drug costs.
> 
> "Lowering the cost of prescription drugs, taking on the pharmaceutical companies, you think that’s easy, it’s not easy. It’s not easy. ... I wouldn’t be surprised if the hoax didn’t come a little bit from some of the people that we’re taking on." Trump said


I'm all in favor of reforming the pricing of prescription drugs (even more so in the last year or so).  So what has t done exactly on that issue?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm all in favor of reforming the pricing of prescription drugs (even more so in the last year or so).  So what has t done exactly on that issue?


Just talk, like always.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm all in favor of reforming the pricing of prescription drugs (even more so in the last year or so).  So what has t done exactly on that issue?


What do YOU need him to do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters don't splain . . . they assume everyone is tuned to the same frequency. They don't get "news" on their channel only directives. The walls of the bubble are thick.


Much like the ignore button bubble?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

As with other Social Security expansions, when Medicare was created in 1966, those in or near retirement paid little or no more in taxes but got substantial benefits throughout retirement. That imposed a large unfunded off-budget liability on later generations. And every expansion since (most recently, *Medicare Part D’s prescription drug benefit, whose officially estimated unfunded liability at the time was $17 trillion) has created another free lunch for those older, expanding the huge tab facing later generations.*
*
https://fee.org/articles/medicare-hypocrisy-for-all/*


----------



## Imtired (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> President Donald Trump charged Thursday without evidence that the pharmaceutical industry was behind House Democrats' impeachment proceedings, suggesting it was payback for his administration's effort to lower drug costs.
> 
> "Lowering the cost of prescription drugs, taking on the pharmaceutical companies, you think that’s easy, it’s not easy. It’s not easy. ... I wouldn’t be surprised if the hoax didn’t come a little bit from some of the people that we’re taking on." Trump said


 Wait, what?   HUH?   So now Big Pharma is involved in trying to impeach Trump?  I can't imagine what it must be like to live in his mind where every.single.thing he views through the lens of what it says about him or how it affects him.  That has to be exhausting, especially at times like these when things aren't going his way.   Malignant Narcissism seems to be the mental disorder he has, but I don't think we have ever seen someone who suffers this deeply from the disorder.   Textbook.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake News/ who cares?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Wait, what?   HUH?   So now Big Pharma is involved in trying to impeach Trump?  I can't imagine what it must be like to live in his mind where every.single.thing he views through the lens of what it says about him or how it affects him.  That has to be exhausting, especially at times like these when things aren't going his way.   Malignant Narcissism seems to be the mental disorder he has, but I don't think we have ever seen someone who suffers this deeply from the disorder.   Textbook.


Great, another fucking Dr.


----------



## Imtired (Oct 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Great, another fucking Dr.


 bro
Well, my brother has his PhD in psychology but Trump is such a glaring example of malignant narcissism that you don't need to be a doctor to recognize it.   

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/neurosagacity/201702/how-tell-youre-dealing-malignant-narcissist

"They lash out or humiliate others for infractions of even the most frivolous nature (for example, you gave an opinion that differed from theirs; you demonstrated confidence, and it made them look bad; you told a joke that involved poking fun at them)."

"For some, their grandiosity and protection of their fragile "true self" can be at such extreme levels that they will lie and give the impression that simply because they say it, that makes it reality. Many will become angered if their lies are challenged with truth or facts. Of course, this can create problems for the people close to them, as this pattern of behavior can easily veer into gaslighting."

"They often view the world through a primitive binary lens (for example, winner/loser; smart/dumb; rich/poor; pretty/ugly; black/white) — all the while sustaining the belief that they are superior."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2019)

Imtired said:


> bro
> Well, my brother has his PhD in psychology but Trump is such a glaring example of malignant narcissism that you don't need to be a doctor to recognize it.
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/neurosagacity/201702/how-tell-youre-dealing-malignant-narcissist
> ...


What is your diagnosis of the former Kenyan President?
Dr.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is your diagnosis of the former Kenyan President?
> Dr.


I’ll take this, Dr. Messy.

There are three former Kenyan presidents.  The most recent is Mwai Kibaki.  Is this to whom you reference?
*Mwai Kibaki*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2019)

Imtired said:


> bro
> Well, my brother has his PhD in psychology but Trump is such a glaring example of malignant narcissism that you don't need to be a doctor to recognize it.
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/neurosagacity/201702/how-tell-youre-dealing-malignant-narcissist
> ...


Oh but poor whittle donny had is feelings hurt, and his like-minded crybabies get hurt too . . . like when that mean whittle gurl says things about the earth and mean old science! What a bunch of pussies you t-swallowers are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll take this, Dr. Messy.
> 
> There are three former Kenyan presidents.  The most recent is Mwai Kibaki.  Is this to whom you reference?
> *Mwai Kibaki*


Umm. You aren’t paying attention.
You are to busy thinking how cute your response will be.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Umm. You aren’t paying attention.
> You are to busy thinking how cute your response will be.


Are you sure you’re paying attention?

The Jolly Roger’s flying....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Are you sure you’re paying attention?
> 
> The Jolly Roger’s flying....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> /QUOTE]
> Here's your flag.
> 
> 
> Own it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters don't splain . . . they assume everyone is tuned to the same frequency. They don't get "news" on their channel only directives. The walls of the bubble are thick.


Says the guy who can't explain why he has a White Russian in his hand at 9 AM on a Tuesday..


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Nono:
> 
> these are your words.
> "heading the country full steam towards Civil War"
> ...


Wow... you're the guy who runs and hides when the going gets, well just a little tough.

So, since you posted about your "white pride" and being one bad dude why don't you tell us all about that.

And tell us all about following a social agenda even if the person leading it is wrong.

And about how great investment property is California but your rental property is in Tennessee.

I'll even give you PROPS for answering!!


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... you're the guy who runs and hides when the going gets, well just a little tough.
> 
> So, since you posted about your "white pride" and being one bad dude why don't you tell us all about that.
> 
> ...


*Guess where the below headline is from?*

*Whistleblower wrote memo after learning of Ukraine call, saying WH official called it 'crazy,' 'frightening'*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> *Guess where the below headline is from?*
> 
> *Whistleblower wrote memo after learning of Ukraine call, saying WH official called it 'crazy,' 'frightening'*


So no answers? Yea thought so Sunshine...

You're dismissed now!!


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2019)

Trumpism is fascism, so for the last couple of years I’d say it may come down to which side the military takes. We learned  the answer to that when the Joint Chiefs spoke up after Charlottesville. 
But the CIA got him early!​


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2019)

Still


messy said:


> Trumpism is fascism, so for the last couple of years I’d say it may come down to which side the military takes. We learned  the answer to that when the Joint Chiefs spoke up after Charlottesville.
> But the CIA got him early!​


Still nothing...


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters don't splain . . . they assume everyone is tuned
> to the same frequency.
> They don't get "news" on their channel only directives.
> The walls of the bubble are thick.


*Neither of you are what I would call moderately intelligent...*
*Yes you both have the ability to " Parrot " others thoughts*
*that align with the Democratic Parties Criminality...as for*
*independent thinking...not so much.*

*But go ahead and keep beatin those noggins on the keyboards...*
*It's Bloody humorous the end results...*

*




*


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2019)

Not only is the State Dept blocking release of the Ukraine ambassador’s texts, but they were on a personal device.
Good stuff!


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Guess where the below headline is from?
> 
> Whistleblower wrote memo after learning
> of Ukraine call, saying WH official
> called it 'crazy,' 'frightening'


*You don't deserve bold " Messy ".....*

*Would that be 1st hand info....Nah.*
*Would that be 2nd hand info....Nah.*

*It's from Adam Schiff's clerks who *
*made it up like the " Reading " he *
*performed about the President.*


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2019)

Does Trump think that not cooperating with the inquiry will help him? He must.


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Does Trump think that not cooperating with
> the inquiry will help him? He must.


*Man are you stupid.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Does Trump think that not cooperating with the inquiry will help him? He must.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who can't explain why he has a White Russian in his hand at 9 AM on a Tuesday..


It's not the white russian...Daffy is just a fucked up individual....


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2019)

*Schiffin the table of Lies is his hand.....*
*He needs to be dangling from a strand......*
*Just a swingin in the gentle wind.....*
*Along with a number of others that sinned.....*
*The truth in America will prevail....*
*Because the criminals time has sailed......*

*The Gallows await the Criminals in spate....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Trumpism is fascism, so for the last couple of years I’d say it may come down to which side the military takes. We learned  the answer to that when the Joint Chiefs spoke up after Charlottesville.
> But the CIA got him early!​


Your ignorance of what fascism is is amusing...

"As a result, fascists aim to use the country's assets to increase the country's strength. This leads to a nationalization of assets, Montague said, and in this, fascism resembles Marxism"

Sounds left leaning to me... what do you think Sunshine?


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your ignorance of what fascism is is amusing...
> 
> "As a result, fascists aim to use the country's assets to increase the country's strength. This leads to a nationalization of assets, Montague said, and in this, fascism resembles Marxism"
> 
> Sounds left leaning to me... what do you think Sunshine?


Fascism is on the right.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Fascism is on the right.


*Go get your stomach checked....that communist ulcer*
*is eating you up.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Fascism is on the right.


Did you not read my quote? That quote is to the left... or are you dyslexic as well?


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 10, 2019)

You suppose Trump will claim he’s never met these two Giuliani fellas?  Nah!

Suppose there’s a photo of them all together?  Nope!

If there were, we’d be entertained with a flurry of 4nos rants.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Imtired (Oct 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your ignorance of what fascism is is amusing...
> 
> "As a result, fascists aim to use the country's assets to increase the country's strength. This leads to a nationalization of assets, Montague said, and in this, fascism resembles Marxism"
> 
> Sounds left leaning to me... what do you think Sunshine?


Fascism is defined as "right-wing"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism

Italian Fascism_* opposed liberalism,*_ but did not seek a reactionary restoration of the pre-French Revolutionary world, which it considered to have been flawed, and not in line with a forward-looking direction on policy.[18] It was opposed to Marxist socialism because of its typical opposition to nationalism,[19] but was also opposed to the reactionary conservatism developed by Joseph de Maistre.[20] It believed the success of Italian nationalism required respect for tradition and a clear sense of a shared past among the Italian people alongside a commitment to a modernized Italy.[21]

From this History Channel:

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/mussolini-founds-the-fascist-party

Excerpt from above link with my emphasis below:

"Benito Mussolini, an Italian World War I veteran and publisher of Socialist newspapers, _*breaks* with the Italian Socialists_ and establishes the nationalist _Fasci di Combattimento,_ named after the Italian peasant revolutionaries, or “Fighting Bands,” from the 19th century. Commonly known as the Fascist Party, _Mussolini’s *new right-wing *organization _advocated Italian nationalism, had black shirts for uniforms, and launched a program of terrorism and intimidation against its leftist opponents."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Fascism is defined as "right-wing"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism
> 
> ...


Seems one of the ignorables is attempting, yet again, to project that which they are guilty upon someone else. It's a childish and obvious ploy (the grown baby t does it all the time, nuf said) that only the truly disingenuous and desperate are foolish enough to try (they have nothing to lose, self-respect and integrity are things they don't care about nor possess).


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Fascism is defined as "right-wing"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism
> 
> ...


You might want to expand your knowledge a bit and read my quote I supplied to you. It's anything but right leaning... 

1often capitalized : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader,* severe economic and social regimentation,* and forcible suppression of opposition

. *Industrialists were sometimes told what to produce and what price they should charge for the goods that they made*
*
Teachers who were critical of Hitler's Germany were sacked and the rest were sent away to be trained to become good fascists.

Robert Paxton, a professor emeritus of social science at Columbia University in New York who is widely considered the father of fascism studies, defined fascism as "a form of political practice distinctive to the 20th century that arouses popular enthusiasm by sophisticated propaganda techniques for an anti-liberal, anti-socialist, violently exclusionary, expansionist nationalist agenda."

Other definitions, Paxton said, rely too heavily on documents that Mussolini, Hitler and others produced before they came to power. Once in power, fascists did not always keep their early promises. As the American Historical Association put it, speaking of fascism in Italy, "The proclaimed aims and principles of the fascist movement are perhaps of little consequence now. It promised almost everything, from extreme radicalism in 1919 to extreme conservatism in 1922."
*
Tell me again how this is exclusively right-wing?
Antifa operates solely with violence so they must be fascist and they are extreme left..


*


*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems one of the ignorables is attempting, yet again, to project that which they are guilty upon someone else. It's a childish and obvious ploy (the grown baby t does it all the time, nuf said) that only the truly disingenuous and desperate are foolish enough to try (they have nothing to lose, self-respect and integrity are things they don't care about nor possess).


Set the bottle down. There is still hope for you if you get into rehab now. You'll thank me later. 

BTW... I see you reading my post so don't act like you don't. You're just a puss who needs his, or maybe her, safe space... LOL!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

Imtired said:


> ,[19] but was also opposed to the reactionary conservatism developed by Joseph de Maistre.[20] It believed the success of Italian nationalism required respect for tradition and a clear sense of a shared past among the Italian people ....


And then there's that from your post...

Saw you looking Ratboy!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Fascism is defined as "right-wing"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism
> 
> ...


Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid that some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.


https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1353953160genovesethequestion.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Fascism is defined as "right-wing"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism
> 
> ...


Especially amusing has been the spectacle of those who pronounced themselves anti-Stalin- ists and denounced the socialist countries at every turn and yet even today applaud each new revolution, although any damned fool has to know that most of them will end in the same place. *For that matter, how could we have survived politically were it not for the countless liberals who, to one extent or another, supported us, apparently under the comforting delusion that we were social reformers in rather too much of a hurry—a delusion we ourselves never suffered from.*
There are liberals and liberals, and a distinction would have to be made in a more leisurely presentation. *Even in academia there are indeed those who defend liberal principles tenaciously and honorably. But the countless opportunists and careerists who dominate the historical associations call themselves liberals as a matter of political convenience*. They went with the McCarthyite flow in the 1950s and go with its left-wing variant today. *In the unlikely prospect of a fascist or communist ascendancy tomorrow, they may be counted on to apply for party cards as soon as it looks like the smart move.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

*Looks like " Schiff for Brains " little charade just fell completely apart......

Parody :

Adam Schiff - " We don't need the fake Whistle Blower anymore... "
" We've got enough LIES to go forward and sink ourselves "*


----------



## Imtired (Oct 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You might want to expand your knowledge a bit and read my quote I supplied to you. It's anything but right leaning...
> 
> 1often capitalized : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader,* severe economic and social regimentation,* and forcible suppression of opposition
> 
> ...


How is "operation solely with violence" akin to a Fascism?  That's extremism and there are plenty of examples of that type of behavior on all sides of the political spectrum.    I'm merely stating that "Fascism", by definition, is considered an extreme right-wing type of philosophical thinking.   Communism is considered an extreme left-wing type of philosophical thinking.    Those who scream "Fascist!" when defining the left will often scream "Communist!" in the same breath.  It's like saying "You're a right-wing extremist you libtard!".   It doesn't make sense.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Imtired said:


> How is "operation solely with violence" akin to a Fascism?  That's extremism and there are plenty of examples of that type of behavior on all sides of the political spectrum.    I'm merely stating that "Fascism", by definition, is considered an extreme right-wing type of philosophical thinking.   Communism is considered an extreme left-wing type of philosophical thinking.    Those who scream "Fascist!" when defining the left will often scream "Communist!" in the same breath.  It's like saying "You're a right-wing extremist you libtard!".   It doesn't make sense.


MS posts for effect, not for making sense.


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> MS posts for effect, not for making sense.


*Spola posts nonsense for personal affect.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 14, 2019)

Imtired said:


> How is "operation solely with violence" akin to a Fascism?  That's extremism and there are plenty of examples of that type of behavior on all sides of the political spectrum.    I'm merely stating that "Fascism", by definition, is considered an extreme right-wing type of philosophical thinking.   Communism is considered an extreme left-wing type of philosophical thinking.    Those who scream "Fascist!" when defining the left will often scream "Communist!" in the same breath.  It's like saying "You're a right-wing extremist you libtard!".   It doesn't make sense.


So, the facist belief that the state, ie government,  should be in charge of major economic and social regimentation (think healthcare) don't fall under todays liberal policies? And yes, antifa operates using not only violence but apply fear tactics and terrorism. These tactics and beliefs are held by those (not all) on the left, correct?


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So, the facist belief that the state, ie government,  should be in charge of major economic and social regimentation (think healthcare) don't fall under todays liberal policies? And yes, antifa operates using not only violence but apply fear tactics and terrorism. These tactics and beliefs are held by those (not all) on the left, correct?


https://www.thebalance.com/universal-health-care-4156211


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2019)

Imtired said:


> How is "operation solely with violence" akin to a Fascism?  That's extremism and there are plenty of examples of that type of behavior on all sides of the political spectrum.    I'm merely stating that "Fascism", by definition, is considered an extreme right-wing type of philosophical thinking.   Communism is considered an extreme left-wing type of philosophical thinking.    Those who scream "Fascist!" when defining the left will often scream "Communist!" in the same breath.  It's like saying "You're a right-wing extremist you libtard!".   It doesn't make sense.


Do you think antifa is a commie group?


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think antifa is a commie group?


Coocoo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 14, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.thebalance.com/universal-health-care-4156211


Font you have a white pride meeting to go to? Or 

Loser....


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Font you have a white pride meeting to go to? Or
> 
> Loser....


Nah, I left Texas. I'm in NYC. No white pride meetings.
But try to educate yourself by reading my link.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Nah, I left Texas. I'm in NYC. No white pride meetings.
> But try to educate yourself by reading my link.


Nutters don't do education, t tells them all they need to know.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 15, 2019)

Why would I want to read anything a racist like you post? So now you're in NY to follow some social activist who you know is wrong but you go along with them anyway... like I said,  you would have followed Hitler. 

Pathetic little loser! 


messy said:


> Nah, I left Texas. I'm in NYC. No white pride meetings.
> But try to educate yourself by reading my link.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 15, 2019)

V


Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters don't do education, t tells them all they need to know.


Glad Dom can provide with a safe space to hide...

Next time try the rabbit hole. It's where all you snowflakes like to hangout...


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why would I want to read anything a racist like you post? So now you're in NY to follow some social activist who you know is wrong but you go along with them anyway... like I said,  you would have followed Hitler.
> 
> Pathetic little loser!


You wouldn’t want to read about the countries with health care. You’d be embarrassed as you call it fascism.
Stay in your bubble, dummy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You wouldn’t want to read about the countries with health care. You’d be embarrassed as you call it fascism.
> Stay in your bubble, dummy.


I don't care to waste my time with racist like you...unless of course I can embarrass the hell out of them like I do you!! 

Just doing my part... maybe you can post a video of you exclaiming your white pride. Better yet, read a book about facist and be enlightened before it's too late. Oh, nevermind ...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 15, 2019)

Tell me Messy... does Spongebob threaten you too?

"SpongeBob SquarePants," which celebrated its 20th anniversary on Friday, has millions of fans around the world, but one University of Washington professor is clearly not among them.

For a recently published academic journal, the professor, Holly M. Barker, wrote an article "Unsettling SpongeBob and the Legacies of Violence on Bikini Bottom," in which she offers a different take on the affable sea sponge.

"SpongeBob Squarepants and his friends play a role in normalizing the settler colonial takings of indigenous lands while erasing the ancestral Bikinian people from their nonfictional homeland," the article reads.

Barker calls SpongeBob's colonization of Bikini Bottom "violent" and "racist," and also claims that the cartoon is guilty of the "whitewashing of violent American military activities" against natives of the Pacific."


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.



*No....You are Coocoo ...!*

*Absolutely Coocoo....*

*Grow a pair and act like an Adult ya childish slob.*


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't care to waste my time with racist like you...unless of course I can embarrass the hell out of them like I do you!!
> 
> Just doing my part... maybe you can post a video of you exclaiming your white pride. Better yet, read a book about facist and be enlightened before it's too late. Oh, nevermind ...


Learn how to spell, dummy. 
Then read which countries have national health care programs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters don't do education, t tells them all they need to know.


The T-bagged actually tell us  all we need to know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Learn how to spell, dummy.
> Then read which countries have national health care programs.


Lol!  I’ve read what you know about Health Care in other countries.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Learn how to spell, dummy.
> Then read which countries have national health care programs.


What's wrong Sinshine? You were the only one at the "White Pride" meeting? Or was it just you and the social advocate who you know is wrong? Wait.. it was you and another grammar Nazi! 

You'll never be able to top this epic crash and burn you're doing!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The T-bagged actually tell us  all we need to know.


The bottle tells Ratboy what to do everyday ...


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You wouldn’t want to read about the countries with health care.
> You’d be embarrassed as you call it fascism.
> Stay in your bubble, dummy.


*Well the TRUTH finally comes out....*
*You're operating out of a Democratic Boiler room*
*in next to the water in the Bronx....*

*" Messy " " Messy "..at least you could be honest ..!*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 16, 2019)

Lev Parma, on right, recent arrested stooge associated with Giuliani.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 16, 2019)

Froman, second from left, and Parnas, center, posing with Giuliani and two other unknown men


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Froman, second from left, and Parnas, center, posing with Giuliani and two other unknown men  View attachment 5512


Looks like a police line up of fools.
"Alright ma'am your time now, which one grabbed your privates?"
"Well, it wasn't the one on the far left, he's obviously gay."


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Froman, second from left, and Parnas, center, posing with Giuliani and two other unknown men  View attachment 5512


I love that this picture exists.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I love that this picture exists.


*And ACTUAL invitation says a lot more....*

*




*
*What's that say at the bottom...*
*Hmmm...*

*[" Paid For By Adam Schiff For Congress "]*

*




*


*Your Standard Hotel Mattress Queen is as filthy as they come....*


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *And ACTUAL invitation says a lot more....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Says more about what?


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *And ACTUAL invitation says a lot more....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Haha haha..


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Says more about what?


*Go on now...Git !*
*Yur just a little lost Lemming...*
*There's still time for you to spew more garbage....*


----------



## Racist Joe (Oct 17, 2019)

You libs will never get it.  There was no quid pro quo.  The WH did not hold up Ukraine humanitarian and military defense aid in exchange for promises to investigate the DNC server.  Period full stop.  


No one.  Absolutely no one from the WH will ever so state.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

*So let's get something straight.....

VP Joe Biden involves himself and his family in absolute corruption 
within the Ukraine Oil Industry, uses his " Son " as a surrogate to
sit on the Board of Burisma and the " Son " collects $ 50,000.00
to $ 110,000.00 dollars a month while " He "  Vice President Joe Biden 
is serving under President Barrack Obama....
The Country of Ukraine decides they have had enough of the corruption
and decide to investigate ALL of the criminal actions happening within
their country....while doing so they unearth the criminal dealings
that involve Burisma and other corrupt actors..so Vice President Joe Biden
decides to leverage his position and has the prosecutor thrown out
who was about to investigate his " Son "....on National Television he states
he used his position to have the prosecutor THROWN OUT or he would 
withhold monies due to Ukraine .....
That's as Criminal as it Gets ! Quid Pro Quo and as clear as the swollen red
bulbous noses on all of your Lying Liberal faces.....

And NO ONE in the Press sees anything wrong.*

*President Trump has a Clean Sheet conversation with the newly elected 
President of Ukraine, releases the transcript which PROVES he has done
absolutely nothing wrong and you filthy fucks still drink the poison Koolaid....
Man o Man are you Liberals one dumb lot of Humans....

And the President of the United States is NOT supposed to inquire about 
criminal conduct that affected the 2016 election cycle that appears to 
have ORIGINATED/EVOLVED within the Country of Ukraine....

Joe Biden, Hunter Biden, Adam Schiff, Nancy Pelosi, BOB MENENDEZ and a 
whole host of Democrats/Rhinos/Republicans are knee deep in 
this shit hole fiasco......

That is why YOUR Liberal representatives will be voted out of office in 2020
if they are not physically dragged out before hand....


DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CORRUPT CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *So let's get something straight.....
> 
> VP Joe Biden involves himself and his family in absolute corruption
> within the Ukraine Oil Industry, uses his " Son " as a surrogate to
> ...


no


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *So let's get something straight.....
> 
> VP Joe Biden involves himself and his family in absolute corruption
> within the Ukraine Oil Industry, uses his " Son " as a surrogate to
> ...


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 17, 2019)

So everything the Whistleblower reported so far has been confirmed by WH and/or State Dept Trump-appointed personnel.  Investigative depositions under penalty of perjury are quite something.  And in just about two weeks’ time.  Best act of omission by Barr so far - to not grab the impeachment inquiry under the DOJ umbrella to catch and kill it.  

Barr will be under the bus in no time.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5515



*That's hilarious ......!*

*Thanks for for the information...You Democrats do scream like *
*a pack of Howler Monkeys....thus based on YOUR post you are quite*
*inadequate in the " Nadler " dept.....*








*You did it to yourself......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)

Imtired said:


> How is "operation solely with violence" akin to a Fascism?  That's extremism and there are plenty of examples of that type of behavior on all sides of the political spectrum.    I'm merely stating that "Fascism", by definition, is considered an extreme right-wing type of philosophical thinking.   Communism is considered an extreme left-wing type of philosophical thinking.    Those who scream "Fascist!" when defining the left will often scream "Communist!" in the same breath.  It's like saying "You're a right-wing extremist you libtard!".   It doesn't make sense.


Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid that some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.


https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1353953160genovesethequestion.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> V
> 
> Glad Dom can provide with a safe space to hide...
> 
> Next time try the rabbit hole. It's where all you snowflakes like to hangout...


It's actually just the other side of a hollow log.  Like a turd playing peek-a-boo.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *So let's get something straight.....
> 
> VP Joe Biden involves himself and his family in absolute corruption
> within the Ukraine Oil Industry, uses his " Son " as a surrogate to
> ...


This thread concerns opinions about the Whistleblower scandal, not crack-pot conspiracies.  Crack-pot conspiracies are on the 4thnos floor.  A new misspelled thread is started each day there where you can scream and yell.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 19, 2019)

In Joe Bidens own word...


----------



## messy (Oct 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> In Joe Bidens own word...


100%. I guess the Senate wasn’t “darn sure” about Clinton, so they didn’t throw him out.
Now that we are headed for our next impeachment, we will see what the Senate does this time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

messy said:


> 100%. I guess the Senate wasn’t “darn sure” about Clinton, so they didn’t throw him out.
> Now that we are headed for our next impeachment, we will see what the Senate does this time.


You want to wager?


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's hilarious ......!*
> 
> *Thanks for for the information...You Democrats do scream like *
> *a pack of Howler Monkeys....thus based on YOUR post you are quite*
> ...


I did. And was inspired by you racist folks.


----------



## messy (Oct 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You want to wager?


Yes. I bet he quits or is tossed by the Senate.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You want to wager?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes. I bet he quits or is tossed by the Senate.


You are on.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You want to wager?


With 45 Dems in the Senate Slick Willy knew he wasn't going to be impeached. All 45 of his comrades voted innocent on both articles...


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> With 45 Dems in the Senate Slick Willy knew he wasn't going to be impeached. All 45 of his comrades voted innocent on both articles...


So with 53 Republicans in the Senate...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> This thread concerns opinions about the Whistleblower scandal, not crack-pot conspiracies.  Crack-pot conspiracies are on the 4thnos floor.  A new misspelled thread is started each day there where you can scream and yell.


The whistleblower scandal is just the other side of the crack pot coin.


----------



## messy (Oct 20, 2019)

espola said:


> So with 53 Republicans in the Senate...


25 of them might care more about the constitution than they do about Trump.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2019)

messy said:


> 25 of them might care more about the constitution than they do about Trump.


I have identified 3 or 4 candidates so far.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The whistleblower scandal is just the other side of the crack pot coin.


Undisputed evidence supporting each element of the crime makes it tough to characterize it as crack pot.  But that won’t stop you people.


----------



## messy (Oct 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Undisputed evidence supporting each element of the crime makes it tough to characterize it as crack pot.  But that won’t stop you people.


100% accurate and the fact that so many military and other republicans and independents agree seems not to make a difference to people who can’t think independently.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

messy said:


> 100% accurate and the fact that so many military and other republicans and independents agree seems not to make a difference to people who can’t think independently.


This from a Holder fan.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Undisputed evidence supporting each element of the crime makes it tough to characterize it as crack pot.  But that won’t stop you people.


Suckers


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 20, 2019)

And....


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2019)

*Looks like the Democrats are 3 for 3 at rolling out*
*completely False narratives .......*

*Maybe the TRUTH would be a good alternative....*


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

A small part of me doesn't want Trump to go because of the entertainment value. It's like watching a drunk at a party.
Just yesterday, he (1) tweeted about Adam Schiff 18 times, (2) retweeted a post from a bot account named Donald Trump's Butt and (3) went on TV calling the NYT a "fake newspaper" and said he gets worse press than Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> A small part of me doesn't want Trump to go because of the entertainment value. It's like watching a drunk at a party.
> Just yesterday, he (1) tweeted about Adam Schiff 18 times, (2) retweeted a post from a bot account named Donald Trump's Butt and (3) went on TV calling the NYT a "fake newspaper" and said he gets worse press than Abraham Lincoln.


But possibly my favorite was his line "...you people and your phone Emoluments Clause."
His base is so dumb and desperate that they listen to a guy deny the existence of the New York Times and the Constitution and they say "you tell 'em, boss!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> A small part of me doesn't want Trump to go because of the entertainment value. It's like watching a drunk at a party.
> Just yesterday, he (1) tweeted about Adam Schiff 18 times, (2) retweeted a post from a bot account named Donald Trump's Butt and (3) went on TV calling the NYT a "fake newspaper" and said he gets worse press than Abraham Lincoln.


entertainment value indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> But possibly my favorite was his line "...you people and your phone Emoluments Clause."
> His base is so dumb and desperate that they listen to a guy deny the existence of the New York Times and the Constitution and they say "you tell 'em, boss!"


Entertainment value from you smart people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> A small part of me doesn't want Trump to go because of the entertainment value. It's like watching a drunk at a party.
> Just yesterday, he (1) tweeted about Adam Schiff 18 times, (2) retweeted a post from a bot account named Donald Trump's Butt and (3) went on TV calling the NYT a "fake newspaper" and said he gets worse press than Abraham Lincoln.


And his swooning fan base sees him as brilliant.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> A small part of me doesn't want Trump to go because of the entertainment value. It's like watching a drunk at a party.
> Just yesterday, he (1) tweeted about Adam Schiff 18 times, (2) retweeted a post from a bot account named Donald Trump's Butt and (3) went on TV calling the NYT a "fake newspaper" and said he gets worse press than Abraham Lincoln.


It gets beyond entertainment value when the drunk guy insults the hostess, imitates the host's social media accounts to insult all the host's friends and business associates, buys himself goodies online with the host's credit cards, and then is allowed to get in his car to drive home.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And his swooning fan base sees him as brilliant.


No.  They don’t.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 22, 2019)

Intelligent individuals learn from every thing and every one; average people, from their experiences. The stupid already have all the answers....

It appears that Messy has all the answers...


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> But possibly my favorite was his line "...you people and your phone Emoluments Clause."
> His base is so dumb and desperate that they listen to a guy deny the existence of the New
> York Times and the Constitution and they say "you tell 'em, boss!"


*I will have the last laugh " Messy ".....*
*You post for cover.....*
*I post the TRUTH.*


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I will have the last laugh " Messy ".....*
> *You post for cover.....*
> *I post the TRUTH.*


You’re a good Russian.


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> 25 of them might care more about the constitution than they do about Trump.


*Take your left hand and place it on your left cheek..*
*Take your right hand and place it on your right cheek....*
*Now firmly support yourself and push to extract your*
*" Messy " White cranium from that sweaty lower colon*
*filled with Democratic Schiff.....Take a deep breath and*
*face the reality called " The TRUTH "....your party is*
*one Filthy Corrupt Criminal Organization that cannot *
*accept the realization looming on the horizon of multiple *
*criminal indictments and a massive loss coming next *
*November 2020....!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re a good Russian.


*There's no need for me to be Russian ......
You're doing all the work.....
I just sit back and point out
the sheer stupidity you bring to the Forum....
*


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *There's no need for me to be Russian ......
> You're doing all the work.....
> I just sit back and point out
> the sheer stupidity you bring to the Forum....*


Das vidanya!


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Das vidanya!


*No....stick it where the sun don't shine.*
*Smile for Adam....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re a good Russian.


How many Kurds have died because of t's weakness?


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 22, 2019)

Who is John Galt?

Actually, *Who is Bill Taylor?*


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many Kurds have died because of t's weakness?


Did Putin order Trump to turn the Kurds over to him? Looks that way.
Pelosi sat in front of Trump and said “all roads lead to Putin with you, don’t they?”


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Did Putin order Trump to turn the Kurds over to him? Looks that way.
> Pelosi sat in front of Trump and said “all roads lead to Putin with you, don’t they?”


Whatever P has on t is definitely more than a golden shower video.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Did Putin order Trump to turn the Kurds over to him? Looks that way.
> Pelosi sat in front of Trump and said “all roads lead to Putin with you, don’t they?”


She is much more of a man and 3 million % more capable than t. t is a feckless, incompetent wimp.


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many Kurds have died because of t's weakness?


*How many Turds have you shit because he did the right thing....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is much more of a man and 3 million % more capable than t. t is a feckless, incompetent wimp.


Lol!  How about some cheese?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How many Turds have you shit because he did the right thing....*


Love it when these clowns start diggin on some military action.


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Love it when these clowns start diggin on some military action.


Where did he move the troops? Iraq? Because now Isis is reforming?


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You want to wager?


What are the stakes? Steaks?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Where did he move the troops? Iraq? Because now Isis is reforming?


“All wars are won by deception” — Tzu


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> What are the stakes? Steaks?


nutters aren't accountable for anything. Squirming out of obligations is what they do, just like the welcher in chief.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 23, 2019)

55%


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 23, 2019)

Thune.  8 and counting.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Where did he move the troops? Iraq?
> 
> Because now Isis is reforming?


*Hey " Schiff for Brains " ......you have a direct line to the *
*actions happening in the 20 mile buffer zone....Fuck no you don't.*

*Now STFU and go pick your butt in private.*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 23, 2019)

Graham.  10 and counting.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Graham.  10 and counting.


*Adam Schiff and 10 others .......not counting.*

*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 23, 2019)

Hey Buttheads!

I wonder if bribery is an impeachable offense explicitly written in that phony constitution?

Bribery is defined by Black's Law Dictionary as the offering, giving, receiving, or soliciting of any item of value to influence the actions of an official or other person in charge of a public or legal duty.  Essentially, bribery is offering to do something for someone for the expressed purpose of receiving something in exchange.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey Buttheads!
> 
> I wonder if bribery is an impeachable offense explicitly written in that phony constitution?
> 
> Bribery is defined by Black's Law Dictionary as the offering, giving, receiving, or soliciting of any item of value to influence the actions of an official or other person in charge of a public or legal duty.  Essentially, bribery is offering to do something for someone for the expressed purpose of receiving something in exchange.


To these t-swallowing nutters everything is fake except t himself and what he declares . . . no morals, no ethics, no plan.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To these *t-swallowing* nutters everything is fake except t
> 
> himself and what he declares . . . no morals, no ethics, no plan.


*Projecting your desire to tickle your tonsils with a reproductive*
*pouch again....figures.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To these t-swallowing nutters everything is fake except t himself and what he declares . . . no morals, no ethics, no plan.


No plan to win a rigged election.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminal Empire*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Democrats = Criminal Empire*


You people amaze me.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You people amaze me.



*Amazing people you Democrats = Criminals.....!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You people amaze me.


We are amazing, aren't we!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2019)

So where is that Whistler anyway?


----------



## Imtired (Oct 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So where is that Whistler anyway?


 First-hand witness to testify tomorrow.  https://www.npr.org/2019/10/28/774266978/top-ukraine-expert-reported-concerns-about-trumps-july-call-with-ukraine-preside


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So where is that Whistler anyway?


Not surprisingly, you fail again to understand basic facts.  The original whistleblower did not have first hand knowledge concerning most of his account of the quid pro quo that Trump attempted to extort on Ukraine obtaining congressionally mandated military defense assistance.
Fortunately, many others do, and they have testified under oath before a bipartisan committee of congress on the now-undisputed quid pro quo scheme Trump initiated.  Those witnesses will in the coming weeks testify in open session their first hand observations.  
However, you may certainly continue to ignore these facts as you choose.  The rest of the country will simply move forward with restoring constitutional authority.


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Not surprisingly, you fail again to understand basic facts.  The original whistleblower did not have first hand knowledge concerning most of his account of the quid pro quo that Trump attempted to extort on Ukraine obtaining congressionally mandated military defense assistance.
> Fortunately, many others do, and they have testified under oath before a bipartisan committee of congress on the now-undisputed quid pro quo scheme Trump initiated.  Those witnesses will in the coming weeks testify in open session their first hand observations.
> However, you may certainly continue to ignore these facts as you choose.  The rest of the country will simply move forward with restoring constitutional authority.


Iz is dumb and always focuses on the irrelevant stuff.


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Not surprisingly, you fail again to understand basic facts.  The original whistleblower did not have first hand knowledge concerning most of his account of the quid pro quo that Trump attempted to extort on Ukraine obtaining congressionally mandated military defense assistance.
> Fortunately, many others do, and they have testified under oath before a bipartisan committee of congress on the now-undisputed quid pro quo scheme Trump initiated.  Those witnesses will in the coming weeks testify in open session their first hand observations.
> However, you may certainly continue to ignore these facts as you choose.  The rest of the country will simply move forward with restoring constitutional authority.


Not unless you have 20 Republican Senators in your pocket.  What are we up to now?  4?  5?

If the Democrats time things just right, all of t's crimes (obstruction, emoluments, bribery, treason) will become public knowledge just in time for the Republicans who voted Not Guilty in his Senate trial to face the voters in November 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> First-hand witness to testify tomorrow.  https://www.npr.org/2019/10/28/774266978/top-ukraine-expert-reported-concerns-about-trumps-july-call-with-ukraine-preside


NPR huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz is dumb and always focuses on the irrelevant stuff.


Irrelevant, jus like Trump was elected POTUS.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Irrelevant, jus like Trump was elected POTUS.


If you truly believe that those opposed to your politics and your fetish over a certain prostitute’s feet, believe Trump is not a constitutionally elected president, you are dumber than we all give you credit.  
Trump won the electoral college.  Period. 
Now he faces another constitutional principle, impeachment and trial.
He’s unlikely to be removed.  The republican senators up re-election will not put country ahead of personal political interests.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

I love the enthusiasm of the whistlers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If you truly believe that those opposed to your politics and your fetish over a certain prostitute’s feet, believe Trump is not a constitutionally elected president, you are dumber than we all give you credit.
> Trump won the electoral college.  Period.
> Now he faces another constitutional principle, impeachment and trial.
> He’s unlikely to be removed.  The republican senators up re-election will not put country ahead of personal political interests.


Political interest before country?  Reminds me of QE.  Barney Frank Style.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Political interest before country?  Reminds me of QE.  Barney Frank Style.


Loosen those shorts, Pokey.  Your fetish for QE is starting to overshadow your racist friend’s fetish over a whore’s feet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Loosen those shorts, Pokey.  Your fetish for QE is starting to overshadow your racist friend’s fetish over a whore’s feet.


6 years of doubling the national debt.  Thatʻs loose.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Not surprisingly, you fail again to understand basic facts.  The original whistleblower did not have first hand knowledge concerning most of his account of the quid pro quo that Trump attempted to extort on Ukraine obtaining congressionally mandated military defense assistance.
> Fortunately, many others do, and they have testified under oath before a bipartisan committee of congress on the now-undisputed quid pro quo scheme Trump initiated.  Those witnesses will in the coming weeks testify in open session their first hand observations.
> However, you may certainly continue to ignore these facts as you choose.  The rest of the country will simply move forward with restoring constitutional authority.


Extortion? Quid pro quo? Did the Ukrainian official  that President Trump was talking to back your assertions up?


----------



## Imtired (Oct 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Extortion? Quid pro quo? Did the Ukrainian official  that President Trump was talking to back your assertions up?


Not sure about the Ukrainian official, but several respected American's have, including a decorated veteran who has first hand knowledge of the call--Lt. Col Alexander Vindman.  The Wall Street Journal is reporting that Trumps own ally, Sondland, acknowledged what Trump said in the call amounted to a quid pro quo.   

"Sondland’s lawyer told the Wall Street Journal that the top diplomat specifically said that Ukraine agreeing to open up an investigation into 2016 election interference and a probe into a gas company where former vice president Joe Biden’s son once served on the board was a condition for a White House meeting between Trump and his Ukrainian counterpart, Volodymyr Zelensky. A lawmaker asked Sondland specifically whether that amounted to a quid pro quo. The diplomat specified that he wasn’t a lawyer but he believed the answer to that question was yes. "


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If you truly believe that those opposed to your politics and your fetish over a certain prostitute’s feet, believe Trump is not a constitutionally elected president, you are dumber than we all give you credit.
> Trump won the electoral college.  Period.
> Now he faces another constitutional principle, impeachment and trial.
> He’s unlikely to be removed.  The republican senators up re-election will not put country ahead of personal political interests.


You people were talking about impeachment right after he won, see the dumb whore auntie Maxine.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Extortion? Quid pro quo? Did the Ukrainian official  that President Trump was talking to back your assertions up?


When you have a citation to any generally accepted authority for your baseless opinion that either extortion or a quid pro quo demand requires more than one actor to meet the mens rea, we are all ears.  Good luck, Jim.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people were talking about impeachment right after he won, see the dumb whore auntie Maxine.


Of course, you have written proof that us people made such scurrilous accusations in the months after the electoral college rules installed Trump as president, correct?  Us people await your evidence with bated breath.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love the enthusiasm of the whistlers.


Between you and the racist, it looks from your cashmere sweaters, it just got cold in here. Try wearing bras, ladies. You’re both giving the fairer sex a bad name.


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When you have a citation to any generally accepted authority for your baseless opinion that either extortion or a quid pro quo demand requires more than one actor to meet the mens rea, we are all ears.  Good luck, Jim.


You just used about 6 words that neither Multi nor Iz understand, adding irony which is a concept that Multi isn’t at all familiar with. But no doubt it was worth it! Poor Multi is starting to choke on this stuff. 
Iz threw in the towel on reality a long time ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Of course, you have written proof that us people made such scurrilous accusations in the months after the electoral college rules installed Trump as president, correct?  Us people await your evidence with bated breath.


So are you trying to say you people did not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2019)

SUBSCRIBE
</div><amp-analytics></amp-analytics><div data-xf-p="1" style=&quot;bottom:0;right:0;width:286px;height:50px;background:initial !important;position:absolute !important;max-width:100% !important;max-height:100% !important;pointer-events:none !important;image-renderingixelated !important;background-repeat:no-repeat !important;z-index:2147483647;background-image:url('data:image/png;base64,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') !important;&quot;></div> {&quot;uid&quot;:0.36969814865724604,&quot;hostPeerName&quot;:&quot;https://www-glamour-com.cdn.ampproject.org&quot;,&quot;initialGeometry&quot;:&quot;{\&quot;windowCoords_t\&quot;:0,\&quot;windowCoords_r\&quot;:568,\&quot;windowCoords_b\&quot;:320,\&quot;windowCoords_l\&quot;:0,\&quot;frameCoords_t\&quot;:1170,\&quot;frameCoords_r\&quot;:444,\&quot;frameCoords_b\&quot;:1220,\&quot;frameCoords_l\&quot;:124,\&quot;posCoords_t\&quot;:113,\&quot;posCoords_b\&quot;:163,\&quot;posCoords_r\&quot;:444,\&quot;posCoords_l\&quot;:124,\&quot;styleZIndex\&quot;:\&quot;\&quot;,\&quot;allowedExpansion_r\&quot;:248,\&quot;allowedExpansion_b\&quot;:270,\&quot;allowedExpansion_t\&quot;:0,\&quot;allowedExpansion_l\&quot;:0,\&quot;yInView\&quot;:1,\&quot;xInView\&quot;:1}&quot;,&quot;permissions&quot;:&quot;{\&quot;expandByOverlay\&quot;:true,\&quot;expandByPush\&quot;:true,\&quot;readCookie\&quot;:false,\&quot;writeCookie\&quot;:false}&quot;,&quot;metadata&quot;:&quot;{\&quot;shared\&quot;:{\&quot;sf_ver\&quot;:\&quot;1-0-36\&quot;,\&quot;ck_on\&quot;:1,\&quot;flash_ver\&quot;:\&quot;26.0.0\&quot;,\&quot;canonical_url\&quot;:\&quot;https://www.glamour.com/story/maxine-waters-impeachment-interview\&quot;,\&quot;amp\&quot;:{\&quot;canonical_url\&quot;:\&quot;https://www.glamour.com/story/maxine-waters-impeachment-interview\&quot;}}}&quot;,&quot;reportCreativeGeometry&quot;:false,&quot;isDifferentSourceWindow&quot;:false,&quot;sentinel&quot;:&quot;1-28286861141194078414&quot;,&quot;width&quot;:320,&quot;height&quot;:50,&quot;_context&quot;:{&quot;ampcontextVersion&quot;:&quot;1910251950120&quot;,&quot;ampcontextFilepath&quot;:&quot;https://3p.ampproject.net/1910251950120/ampcontext-v0.js&quot;,&quot;sourceUrl&quot;:&quot;https://www.glamour.com/story/maxine-waters-impeachment-interview/amp#origin=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp;prerenderSize=1&amp;visibilityState=prerender&amp;paddingTop=32&amp;p2r=0&amp;horizontalScrolling=0&amp;csi=1&amp;e-ios-scrollable-iframe=1&amp;aoh=15724394955897&amp;viewerUrl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Famp%2Fs%2Fwww.glamour.com%2Fstory%2Fmaxine-waters-impeachment-interview%2Famp&amp;history=1&amp;storage=1&amp;cid=1&amp;cap=navigateTo%2Ccid%2CfullReplaceHistory%2Cfragment%2CreplaceUrl&quot;,&quot;referrer&quot;:&quot;https://www.google.com/&quot;,&quot;canonicalUrl&quot;:&quot;https://www.glamour.com/story/maxine-waters-impeachment-interview&quot;,&quot;pageViewId&quot;:&quot;8375&quot;,&quot;location&quot;:{&quot;href&quot;:&quot;https://www-glamour-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.glamour.com/story/maxine-waters-impeachment-interview/amp?amp_js_v=0.1&amp;usqp=mq331AQCKAE=#origin=https://www.google.com&amp;prerenderSize=1&amp;visibilityState=prerender&amp;paddingTop=32&amp;p2r=0&amp;horizontalScrolling=0&amp;csi=1&amp;e-ios-scrollable-iframe=1&amp;aoh=15724394955897&amp;viewerUrl=https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.glamour.com/story/maxine-waters-impeachment-interview/amp&amp;history=1&amp;storage=1&amp;cid=1&amp;cap=navigateTo,cid,fullReplaceHistory,fragment,replaceUrl&quot;},&quot;startTime&quot;:1572439560996,&quot;tagName&quot;:&quot;AMP-AD&quot;,&quot;mode&quot;:{&quot;localDev&quot;:false,&quot;development&quot;:false,&quot;minified&quot;:true,&quot;lite&quot;:false,&quot;test&quot;:false,&quot;version&quot;:&quot;1910251950120&quot;,&quot;rtvVersion&quot;:&quot;011910251950120&quot;},&quot;canary&quot;:false,&quot;hidden&quot;:false,&quot;initialLayoutRect&quot;:{&quot;left&quot;:134,&quot;top&quot;:113,&quot;width&quot;:300,&quot;height&quot;:50},&quot;initialIntersection&quot;:{&quot;time&quot;:63346,&quot;rootBounds&quot;:{&quot;left&quot;:0,&quot;top&quot;:0,&quot;width&quot;:568,&quot;height&quot;:320,&quot;bottom&quot;:320,&quot;right&quot;:568,&quot;x&quot;:0,&quot;y&quot;:0},&quot;boundingClientRect&quot;:{&quot;left&quot;:134,&quot;top&quot;:-944,&quot;width&quot;:300,&quot;height&quot;:50,&quot;bottom&quot;:-894,&quot;right&quot;:434,&quot;x&quot;:134,&quot;y&quot;:-944},&quot;intersectionRect&quot;:{&quot;left&quot;:0,&quot;top&quot;:0,&quot;width&quot;:0,&quot;height&quot;:0,&quot;bottom&quot;:0,&quot;right&quot;:0,&quot;x&quot;:0,&quot;y&quot;:0},&quot;intersectionRatio&quot;:0},&quot;domFingerprint&quot;:&quot;2571093082&quot;,&quot;experimentToggles&quot;:{&quot;pump-early-frame&quot;:true,&quot;chunked-amp&quot;:true,&quot;amp-ad-ff-adx-ady&quot;:false,&quot;amp-list-load-more&quot;:true,&quot;amp-consent-v2&quot;:true,&quot;canary&quot;:false,&quot;amp-story-v1&quot;:true,&quot;hidden-mutation-observer&quot;:true,&quot;amp-list-viewport-resize&quot;:true,&quot;a4aProfilingRate&quot;:false,&quot;version-locking&quot;:true,&quot;amp-auto-ads-adsense-holdout&quot;:false,&quot;as-use-attr-for-format&quot;:false,&quot;adsense-ad-size-optimization&quot;:false,&quot;blurry-placeholder&quot;:true,&quot;amp-playbuzz&quot;:true,&quot;flexAdSlots&quot;:false,&quot;amp-action-macro&quot;:true,&quot;fixed-elements-in-lightbox&quot;:true,&quot;amp-access-iframe&quot;:true,&quot;ios-scrollable-iframe&quot;:true,&quot;doubleclickSraExp&quot;:false,&quot;amp-sidebar-swipe-to-dismiss&quot;:true,&quot;doubleclickSraReportExcludedBlock&quot;:false,&quot;ampdoc-closest&quot;:true,&quot;amp-story-responsive-units&quot;:true,&quot;ios-fixed-no-transfer&quot;:false,&quot;macro-after-long-task&quot;:false,&quot;use-responsive-ads-for-responsive-sizing-in-auto-ads&quot;:false,&quot;fix-inconsistent-responsive-height-selection&quot;:false},&quot;sentinel&quot;:&quot;1-28286861141194078414&quot;}}" height="50" width="300" data-amp-3p-sentinel="1-28286861141194078414" allow="sync-xhr 'none';" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="" allowtransparency="" scrolling="no" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" sandbox="allow-top-navigation-by-user-activation allow-popups-to-escape-sandbox allow-forms allow-modals allow-pointer-lock allow-popups allow-same-origin allow-scripts" class="i-amphtml-fill-content" id="google_ads_iframe_10" style="margin: auto; vertical-align: baseline; display: block; height: 50px; max-height: 100%; max-width: 100%; min-height: 0px; min-width: 0px; width: 300px; transform: translate(-50%, -50%); top: 0px; left: 0px; position: absolute; bottom: 0px; right: 0px; padding: 0px !important; border-width: 0px !important;">
CULTURE
*Maxine Waters Told You So*
LYZ LENZ
OCTOBER 11, 2019 6:00 AM






CHIP SOMODEVILLA/GETTY IMAGES
Maxine Waters knew it would come to this. Since 1990 she has represented California in the U.S. House of Representatives. In that time she has seen President Bill Clinton weather impeachment, President George Bush drag us into endless war, and President Barack Obama survive the scandal of his tan suit. In other words, she can distinguish between real and partisan horror. And she has sounded the alarm on this president for years.
In May 2017 she asked, “Why would we let…Trump, a con man, come in here and turn it all upside down with his lies and his disrespect?” She would keep at it, she promised, “until he’s impeached.” In September 2017, at comedian Dick Gregory’s funeral, Waters said, “When I get through with Donald Trump, he’s going to wish he had been impeached.” In November 2017 she led more than a thousand people in an “Impeach 45!” chant at _Glamour_’s Women of the Year Awards. It took some time, but the House of Representatives has begun to heed her call.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2019)

messy said:


> You just used about 6 words that neither Multi nor Iz understand, adding irony which is a concept that Multi isn’t at all familiar with. But no doubt it was worth it! Poor Multi is starting to choke on this stuff.
> Iz threw in the towel on reality a long time ago.


The reality of 11/2016.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When you have a citation to any generally accepted authority for your baseless opinion that either extortion or a quid pro quo demand requires more than one actor to meet the mens rea, we are all ears.


Indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Between you and the racist, it looks from your cashmere sweaters, it just got cold in here. Try wearing bras, ladies. You’re both giving the fairer sex a bad name.


I thought it was the russians that gave her a bad name.


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When you have a citation to any generally accepted authority for your baseless opinion that either extortion or a quid pro quo demand requires more than one actor to meet the mens rea, we are all ears.  Good luck, Jim.





Nonononono said:


> Of course, you have written proof that us people made such scurrilous accusations in the months after the electoral college rules installed Trump as president, correct?  Us people await your evidence with bated breath.





Nonononono said:


> Between you and the racist, it looks from your cashmere sweaters, it just got cold in here. Try wearing bras, ladies. You’re both giving the fairer sex a bad name.









+







=

Throuple for " Bob "...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Of course, you have written proof that us people made such scurrilous accusations in the months after the electoral college rules installed Trump as president, correct?  Us people await your evidence with bated breath.


Who needs written proof when you can pull up the video yourself. Your beginning to act and sound a lot like Sunshine...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 31, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Not sure about the Ukrainian official, but several respected American's have, including a decorated veteran who has first hand knowledge of the call--Lt. Col Alexander Vindman.  The Wall Street Journal is reporting that Trumps own ally, Sondland, acknowledged what Trump said in the call amounted to a quid pro quo.
> 
> "Sondland’s lawyer told the Wall Street Journal that the top diplomat specifically said that Ukraine agreeing to open up an investigation into 2016 election interference and a probe into a gas company where former vice president Joe Biden’s son once served on the board was a condition for a White House meeting between Trump and his Ukrainian counterpart, Volodymyr Zelensky. A lawmaker asked Sondland specifically whether that amounted to a quid pro quo. The diplomat specified that he wasn’t a lawyer but he believed the answer to that question was yes. "


Was that recorded, like the phone call was? Or is this more information similar to the Steele dossier or SCOTUS accuser? You would have thought that with this being such a slam dunk for impeachment that ALL of the Democrats would have voted in favor of moving forward, right? But that didn't even happen...


----------



## messy (Oct 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Was that recorded, like the phone call was? Or is this more information similar to the Steele dossier or SCOTUS accuser? You would have thought that with this being such a slam dunk for impeachment that ALL of the Democrats would have voted in favor of moving forward, right? But that didn't even happen...


Huh? Impeachment proceedings, public, with facts. Deal with it, pumpkin.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Impeachment proceedings, public, with facts. Deal with it, pumpkin.


Glad to see your still trying but you're having problems following along... can't help you there Sunshine.


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Impeachment proceedings, public, with facts. Deal with it, pumpkin.


*Man are YOU stupid.........*
*
It's NOT an Impeachment ! ( It's a sham Impeachment inquiry )
It's NOT public unless EVERY DETAIL is made public....!
It has NO FACTS whatsoever .....It is a LIE ! Read the phone transcript.
It's being dealt with, and DEMOCRATS WILL HANG FROM THE GALLOWS FOR THIS COUP.*
*Halloween was past @ 9:33 PM Jackass.....Deal with THE NEW DAY !*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5574


So that's what he meant by nice hair.


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2019)

*OMG.......Bob posted his feet....*
*
He wants to " Copulate " with HRC *
*and attempt to create a superior species of 
" Schiff for Brains " criminal Idiots......*







*+*







*= 







Adam Schiff Toenail fungus eyeballs.......*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 4, 2019)

Let’s just be glad neither of Rudy’s two fine young associates don’t turn to rats.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Let’s just be glad neither of Rudy’s two fine young associates don’t turn to rats.


Maybe they know who the Whistler is.


----------



## messy (Nov 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Let’s just be glad neither of Rudy’s two fine young associates don’t turn to rats.


Already are!


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Let’s just be glad neither of Rudy’s two fine young associates don’t turn to rats.



*They are just " Biden " their time before they spill the beans on the*
*corruption the DEMOCRATS are involved in.............." Biden " their time....Blustery Bob...*


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Already are!



*Well then you DEMOCRATS better scurry off and hide.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 6, 2019)

A good time to summarize the Whistleblower scandal to date.  And just undisputed facts unless otherwise noted. 

Trump personally orchestrated a quid pro quo extortion plot in which he would withhold congress-mandated essential military defense aid to our ally, Ukraine, in exchange for Ukraine’s President announcing publicly, and undertaking an investigation into Joe Biden.  This is a violation of federal law, and under careful consideration as an abuse of power. 

Present and former State Department officials, some career diplomats, others political appointees loyal to Trump have so stated under oath before congressional committees.  The call summary, erroneously referred to as the call transcript, further support the quid pro quo crime.  The initial complaint has proven true in all material aspects. 

There is no set of rules or procedures that exist under which the House is obligated by law to follow in undertaking an impeachment inquiry, apart from the broad authority stated in the US Constitution, and dissimilar prior impeachment inquiries initially undertaken by the DOJ, then presented to Congress to consider. At best, prior impeachment inquiry protocols are arguably only persuasive, rather than binding precedent.  Trump’s supporters have abandoned the initial defense of no quid pro quo, and now grasp to differences in how prior impeachment inquiries were conducted, albeit under quite different circumstances and procedures of prosecution. 

Here, AG Barr elected to dispose of the Whistleblower complaint, and not undertake any inquiry.  That left it to Congress to initiate the inquiry.

So there we are.  Corroborated testimony from a myriad of witnesses, many loyal to Trump, that reveal the illegal Trump quid pro quo scheme a crime, and therefore subject to the consideration of the House to impeach, and the Senate to try and remove Trump. 

Rather than a popularly expounded talking point that this process is an attempt to undue an election, should Trump be removed, it would be an entirely constitutional exercise, with the elected Vice President to assume the office of President.  No coup, only a constitutional exercise in democracy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2019)

Republicans can always count on Russia for help.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> A good time to summarize the Whistleblower scandal to date.  And just undisputed facts unless otherwise noted.
> 
> Trump personally orchestrated a quid pro quo extortion plot in which he would withhold congress-mandated essential military defense aid to our ally, Ukraine, in exchange for Ukraine’s President announcing publicly, and undertaking an investigation into Joe Biden.  This is a violation of federal law, and under careful consideration as an abuse of power.
> 
> ...


Remind me why it is mandated that tax payers provide funding for Ukraines defense but not money for ongoing and updated construction of a wall on our Southern Border.  Quid pro quo?  So Hunter Biden making 50k a month to fund his Dad’s campaign is not a concern for you?  Some due diligence seems reasonable to me.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Remind me why it is mandated that tax payers provide funding for Ukraines defense but not money for ongoing and updated construction of a wall on our Southern Border.  Quid pro quo?  So Hunter Biden making 50k a month to fund his Dad’s campaign is not a concern for you?  Some due diligence seems reasonable to me.


Coocoo


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Remind me why it is mandated that tax payers provide funding for Ukraines defense but not money for ongoing and updated construction of a wall on our Southern Border.  Quid pro quo?  So Hunter Biden making 50k a month to fund his Dad’s campaign is not a concern for you?  Some due diligence seems reasonable to me.


You are free to start an alternative fact thread to expound irrelevant information.  Should you have questions about the actual Whistleblower scandal here in the real world, I’m sure you’ll get a response to your queries.


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Remind me why it is mandated that tax payers provide funding for Ukraines defense but not money for ongoing and updated construction of a wall on our Southern Border.  Quid pro quo?  So Hunter Biden making 50k a month to fund his Dad’s campaign is not a concern for you?  Some due diligence seems reasonable to me.


Huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


You people are too easy.  All the jigs are out and you keep gettin’ hooked.  Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


You people are too easy.  All the jigs are out and you keep gettin’ hooked.  Hanapaa!!


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> A good time to summarize the Whistleblower scandal to date.  And just undisputed facts unless otherwise noted.
> 
> Trump personally orchestrated a quid pro quo extortion plot in which he would withhold congress-mandated essential military defense aid to our ally, Ukraine, in exchange for Ukraine’s President announcing publicly, and undertaking an investigation into Joe Biden.  This is a violation of federal law, and under careful consideration as an abuse of power.
> 
> ...



*Bob's " trying " to make a LIE serious.........!!!






*


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2019)

I AM ERIC​


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

*Eric is in there..............*


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2019)

The press gets hold of some nugget of information and can't just shut up.  Even if it is better for everyone to keep quiet so some moron won't know about it .  Now everyone knows that commercial aircraft have "hijack buttons".









						Schiphol Airport locked down after plane hijack button 'pressed by mistake'
					

Air Europa confirmed this evening that a pilot on board a flight bound for Madrid accidentally pressed a button which alerts authorities about a suspected hijacking




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

Whistleblower, Steele dossier....ouch!!!!


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Whistleblower, Steele dossier....ouch!!!!


There was nothing correct in the Steele dossier, right?


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

espola said:


> There was nothing correct in the Steele dossier, right?


I don't think any of it was found false, actually. Jesus, does anybody close to Trump not end up in the pokey?


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't think any of it was found false, actually. Jesus, does anybody close to Trump not end up in the pokey?


I generally don't give much credit to its original oranges, The Washington Free Beacon (google it).  However, some of the accusations were verified  by the Mueller report, other parts were disproven.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I generally don't give much credit to its original oranges, The Washington Free Beacon (google it).  However, some of the accusations were verified  by the Mueller report, other parts were disproven.


What part?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't think any of it was found false, actually. Jesus, does anybody close to Trump not end up in the pokey?


Clueless as usual Sunshine... crash and burn!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What part?


If you read the report you’d know.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If you read the report you’d know.


Lol!! So you read the report and figured it out?

In the words of e.... please continue!


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

espola said:


> There was nothing correct in the Steele dossier, right?



*You tell us " Forum Liar ".....*
*Support your fabricated facts with more lies.....*


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Clueless as usual Sunshine... crash and burn!!!! Lol!!!


Not only was the dossier true, not only do Trump's cronies end up in jail, but do Republicans win anywhere outside of Trump? How do you feel here in the great state of California? Lonely? LOL!


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

Next week, when the impeachment goes on TV and all the Trumpies stick with him, the Republicans will continue to lose the public...


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If you read the report you’d know.


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Next week, when the impeachment goes on TV and all the Trumpies stick with him, the Republicans will continue to lose the public...



*If you finish quickly....you can go back to lying...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

We wo


Nonononono said:


> If you read the report you’d know.


That you haven’t read it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Not only was the dossier true, not only do Trump's cronies end up in jail, but do Republicans win anywhere outside of Trump? How do you feel here in the great state of California? Lonely? LOL!


What little credibility you had has now disappeared... lol!! 

You continue to amaze us! Just when I think you can't crash and burn any more you outdo yourself!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Next week, when the impeachment goes on TV and all the Trumpies stick with him, the Republicans will continue to lose the public...


Lol Sunshine!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't think any of it was found false, actually. Jesus, does anybody close to Trump not end up in the pokey?


So that’s the new standard? Nothing was proved to be false?
All of it is false until proven.
Innocent until?
Didn’t they teach that in the online law school course?
Cracker Jack U.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Not only was the dossier true, not only do Trump's cronies end up in jail, but do Republicans win anywhere outside of Trump? How do you feel here in the great state of California? Lonely? LOL!


Who cares? 2 supremes, 150ish federal judges and the skank HRC is not our president.


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Next week, when the impeachment goes on TV and all the Trumpies stick with him, the Republicans will continue to lose the public...



*I'd much rather be called a " Trumpie " than a 
Schiff for Brains Criminal Democratic Rump Nuzzling Buttsucker ......*


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

So wait, Roger Stone is on trial too? Ya think Trump might be dirty?


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So that’s the new standard? Nothing was proved to be false?
> All of it is false until proven.
> Innocent until?
> Didn’t they teach that in the online law school course?
> Cracker Jack U.


It wasn’t a criminal trial. It was a dossier compiled by a highly credible source. Pretty much all true.


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What little credibility you had has now disappeared... lol!!
> 
> You continue to amaze us! Just when I think you can't crash and burn any more you outdo yourself!!! LOL!!!!


Lonely, are you? I understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> It wasn’t a criminal trial. It was a dossier compiled by a highly credible source. Pretty much all true.


sucker


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> sucker


The Steele Dossier was mostly all true and that’s why it formed the basis of an investigation which sent several close Trump associates to jail. Lawyer, natsec advisor, campaign manager, etc etc.  
Now we will have public impeachment hearings over his use of foreign policy for his own political benefit.
I can’t imagine not liking all these facts.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> The Steele Dossier was mostly all true and that’s why it formed the basis of an investigation which sent several close Trump associates to jail. Lawyer, natsec advisor, campaign manager, etc etc.
> Now we will have public impeachment hearings over his use of foreign policy for his own political benefit.
> I can’t imagine not liking all these facts.


Early in the Roger Stone trial today, the DOJ prosecutor implicated t when he said that Stone lied to Mueller about meeting with t.  If that's true, t lied to Mueller about the same meetings.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> The Steele Dossier was mostly all true and that’s why it formed the basis of an investigation which sent several close Trump associates to jail. Lawyer, natsec advisor, campaign manager, etc etc.
> Now we will have public impeachment hearings over his use of foreign policy for his own political benefit.
> I can’t imagine not liking all these facts.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Early in the Roger Stone trial today, the DOJ prosecutor implicated t when he said that Stone lied to Mueller about meeting with t.  If that's true, t lied to Mueller about the same meetings.


If?  Lol!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> The Steele Dossier was mostly all true and that’s why it formed the basis of an investigation which sent several close Trump associates to jail. Lawyer, natsec advisor, campaign manager, etc etc.
> Now we will have public impeachment hearings over his use of foreign policy for his own political benefit.
> I can’t imagine not liking all these facts.


From all true, to mostly true.... keep going Sunshine! At least your moving In the right direction!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Lonely, are you? I understand.


Ahhh... are they teaching you new words at your white pride meetings? Lol!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> From all true, to mostly true.... keep going Sunshine! At least your moving In the right direction!!


Where is that whistler?


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> From all true, to mostly true.... keep going Sunshine! At least your moving In the right direction!!


Tough time spelling, huh? Maybe you should move where the Trumpies live. They seem to have a tough time spelling, as well.


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where is that whistler?


We all know already. Well, some of us. Tune in next week! Fun tv!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> We all know already. Well, some of us. Tune in next week! Fun tv!


Mueller’s Revenge!  Lol!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Tough time spelling, huh? Maybe you should move where the Trumpies live. They seem to have a tough time spelling, as well.


It's the grammar Nazi! When all else fails... sorry Sunshine, you always fail!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> It wasn’t a criminal trial. It was a dossier compiled by a highly credible source. Pretty much all true.


Put down the pipe, crackhead.


----------



## messy (Nov 7, 2019)

Kentucky governor and all of Virginia to Dems. 
And us, here in California, total dominance!
Welcome to California!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Kentucky governor and all of Virginia to Dems.
> And us, here in California, total dominance!
> Welcome to California!


Does that mean your moving to Kentucky? Your so naive Sunshine!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## messy (Nov 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Does that mean your moving to Kentucky? Your so naive Sunshine!!! Lol!!!!


How dumb are you, exactly, to try to find a humorous link between my statement and your response? It doesn’t even make sense.
Meanwhile, welcome to Cali where we think and vote right!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2019)

messy said:


> How dumb are you, exactly?


Fries u grads don’t deal in exacts.  Only “mostly true”


----------



## messy (Nov 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries u grads don’t deal in exacts.  Only “mostly true”


Another day, another $.25, hey Iz? 
Enjoy it!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Another day, another $.25, hey Iz?
> Enjoy it!


I got you beat by $.23.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2019)

messy said:


> The Steele Dossier was mostly all true and that’s why it formed the basis of an investigation which sent several close Trump associates to jail. Lawyer, natsec advisor, campaign manager, etc etc.
> Now we will have public impeachment hearings over his use of foreign policy for his own political benefit.
> I can’t imagine not liking all these facts.


*It was completely fabricated with circular lies thru the MSM to give it a modicum 
of credibility** to the " uneducated " followers of the Democratic Party....
You continue to reinforce the above point daily....!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2019)

messy said:


> How dumb are you, exactly, to try to find a humorous link between my statement and your response? It doesn’t even make sense.
> Meanwhile, welcome to Cali where we think and vote right!


If I have to explain myself then you are obviously the dumb one. Keep trying Sunshine and maybe I'll let you clean up the trash from the cool kids table!! Lol!!!


----------



## messy (Nov 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I got you beat by $.23.


Sure you do.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Sure you do.










*Hey Hey Hey " Messy "....Hey " Messy "...!
Looky here....Atta boy.....gotcha again.*


----------



## GoldenGate (Mar 17, 2022)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Remind me why it is mandated that tax payers provide funding for Ukraines defense but not money for ongoing and updated construction of a wall on our Southern Border.  Quid pro quo?  So Hunter Biden making 50k a month to fund his Dad’s campaign is not a concern for you?  Some due diligence seems reasonable to me.


Have you been reminded?


----------

